# What kind of mouse do you use?



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a Logitech LX7 wireless mouse and I love it! It has back and foward buttons on the top of mouse so I never have to go up to the top of my browser to press the back button. That is the best feature, although it took me weeks to break the habit. It also has side scrolling which is nice too.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I use a glidepoint touchpad (yes, for my desktop) and also a wireless logitech mouse. The mouse is for stuff that is awkward with a touchpad or for playing games. Otherwise, I prefer the touchpad. My mouse is pretty basic though... just the typical middle wheel and two buttons.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine is a Logitech v450 wireless notebook mouse. I spilled water on it soon after I bought it so the scroll wheel doesn't work anymore, but fortunately the scroll button is still functional.


----------



## rossifranklin (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got a well worn Logitec wired mouse with a few buttons. My non-standard buttons are: toggle show the desktop, expose (mac: show all windows), hide the active application's windows, and (for web browsing) force open clicked link in new tab. I'm also big on using the keyboard for navigation. 

I recently discovered that I can do a seven-click (double-click and keep going) with the multi click speed at the fastest setting.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Logitech MX518


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 1000

Simple is often the mos practical.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

i use my wacom (have a graphire 3 & 4) all the time when i'm working (3ds Max, zbrush, Mudbox, photoshop) or browsing the internet, but when i'm playing games, then i use a Razer Krait


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nothing fancy. Just an optical mouse with 2 buttons and scroll wheel. And it's not even cordless. I live in the dark ages.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I use the mouse that is on my laptop. I have a laser mouse for my desktop.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you'd be using a real mouse if you were in the Dark Ages.  <imagines UltraShy spinning a mouse by its tail>

I just have a standard Microsoft optical mouse with cord.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Logitech G-5


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Logitech VX nano.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Logitech MX Revolution. With the exception of the MX1000, pretty much every other logitech mouse I've used has been pure garbage.

Revolution is probably the best mouse I've ever owned. Fits my hand perfectly, has a ton of buttons (all of which can have their functions changed by setpoint uberoptions... I have a thing for being able to rebind everything, especially in games.) good weight, rechargeable wireless, and very accurate.

Edit: Only thing that sucks is that the default functions are horrible, have to use uberoptions.


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

Apple mighty mouse


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Dell mouse that came with my bro's computer. He had another good mouse so i took it. My old one was about to die out anyway.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Futures said:


> I have a Logitech LX7 wireless mouse and I love it! It has back and foward buttons on the top of mouse so I never have to go up to the top of my browser to press the back button. That is the best feature, although it took me weeks to break the habit. It also has side scrolling which is nice too.


I have a logitech wireless of some kind that was given to me. But it has those back/forward buttons on it too. Once I got used to using them I can honestly say that they've changed my life.

I'm not sure if that says more about the buttons or about my life.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mice are for wimps! I control the cursor with my mind :yes


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

huh said:


> Mice are for wimps! I control the cursor with my mind :yes


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I use a logic wireless mouse(red) for my laptop. And a wired logitech mouse on my desktop.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mind_games said:


> I think you'd be using a real mouse if you were in the Dark Ages.  <imagines UltraShy spinning a mouse by its tail>


You're only 23, so you're too young to remember when computers didn't even have a mouse. I remember those days. Back then computers were basically glorified typewriters.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Logitech G9X










Was a godsend for doing intricate 3d modeling for my final year uni project.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the Razer Diamondback 3G


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Logitech MX518 + QPad CT.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

logitech mx 510


----------



## FMAddict (Jul 29, 2009)

Razer Lachesis


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1

The original and the best imo


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I have the Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I use the Microsoft Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse 3000


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Logitech EX110


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

CircularThinking said:


> Logitech MX Revolution. With the exception of the MX1000, pretty much every other logitech mouse I've used has been pure garbage.
> 
> Revolution is probably the best mouse I've ever owned. Fits my hand perfectly, has a ton of buttons (all of which can have their functions changed by setpoint uberoptions... I have a thing for being able to rebind everything, especially in games.) good weight, rechargeable wireless, and very accurate.
> 
> Edit: Only thing that sucks is that the default functions are horrible, have to use uberoptions.


I love my MX Revolution, easily the best part about it for me is the scroll wheel, i absolutely love scrolling down a huge web page in half a second. Only problem i had was when i broke the USB receiver, but that was my own fault.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a cheap Logitech optical I bought a couple of years ago. I'm very impressed with this thing. It's easily been the longest lasting mouse I've ever owned. And it's the cheapest one I've owned by far.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Logitech Wireless Mouse M305.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a touchpad and a wireless mouse. I mostly use my touchpad, but the wireless mouse is easier to use in general and when playing games. The only problem with my wireless mouse is that it requires batteries. It's not like having a wireless mouse makes things easier than using a wired mouse; it actually makes things more annoying because of the need for batteries.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Logitech G5 (Revision 2). I'll use it until it dies and then get whatever seems like the best for my price range.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I got a free upgrade from my G7 to a G9. I never even had to mail them my G7 , which was weird... My G7 had some weird double clicking issues.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

JS86 said:


> The Logitech Wireless Mouse M305.


I have the same one but it's red.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I use a Logitech mx-620 wireless laser mouse. And instead of having back/fwd on my side buttons, I've programmed it for pgup/pgdown. Makes reading text so much easier without constantly scrolling down.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Logitech LS-01 laser mouse.
was the hp optical mouse that came with my computer, but it broke.


----------

